# STOLEN Raft and Trailer



## Osprey

That sucks! Hope someone sees it.


----------



## Swank

I hope the scum is quickly caught and it's returned to you safely.

Karma will catch up with them.


----------



## cataraftgirl

Bummer. That's the second stolen raft & trailer posted on The Buzz this season. One here in Sandy Utah and now in Vail. Both were taken from driveways in the middle of the night. Scary. I have been lax about keeping my hitch lock on my trailer, but no more. It's on now for sure.


----------



## PhilipJFry

cataraftgirl said:


> Bummer. That's the second stolen raft & trailer posted on The Buzz this season. One here in Sandy Utah and now in Vail. Both were taken from driveways in the middle of the night. Scary. I have been lax about keeping my hitch lock on my trailer, but no more. It's on now for sure.


yeah, I was thinking the same thing. I park my trailer in my back yard behind a locked gate. (I'm thinking it would be wise to lock the trailer too now with this kind of crap going on)


----------



## bucketboater

cataraftgirl said:


> Bummer. That's the second stolen raft & trailer posted on The Buzz this season. One here in Sandy Utah and now in Vail. Both were taken from driveways in the middle of the night. Scary. I have been lax about keeping my hitch lock on my trailer, but no more. It's on now for sure.


Not blaming the op, but I leave nothing out I can't afford to replace. Lost track of how many times I have broke down all my gear in my driveway at 2am. Fyi a hitch lock isn't much of a defense for thieves when you have a trailer with little tongue weight. Better then nothing though. I'd rather spend the extra 30 mins rolling my raft then worrying if it will be there in the a.m. Will keep a lookout, but a green puma is the most common boat on the water. Good luck my friend.


----------



## notabrobra

So sorry to hear about this - we will most definately share the info with our rafting community and keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Riverboat Works

That sucks...We'll keep our eyes peeled for it. You gave great details with the serial # and licence plate #. If we see it come through the shop (or town) we'll call the cops and not let the thief leave!


----------



## watermonkey

I will keep an eye out in the roaring fork valley. You should email this to all the regional fly shops. With all the guides they have on the water this time of year, someone might see it. Get in touch with the shuttle services too, they're at every launch and takeout all the time.


----------



## Riverboat Works

Hey Mollymac, 
Does your Super Puma stick off the back of the trailer about 4 feet? I saw one rolling down the road today in Salida, and the raft really stuck out off the back of the trailer more than I would like it. Was a black trailer with green Aire. Couldn't see the licence plate #


----------



## pete_stephenson1

*Saw this on CL*

Just saw this on Craigslist in Idaho. Doubt anyone would be stupid enough to sell a stolen raft on CL, but then again....

Aire Super Puma 13'


----------



## Dusty Husky

That one has been CL for a while and i doubt the trailer is a 78'. But' Good eye! been thinking about asking how much they want w/o the trailer. I could get in touch and see if they would send me a pic of the serial #.


----------

